# Best Fletching jig for X-10 Pro tours or Nano Pros



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Bitzenburger does great, I use a straight clamp and 2deg offset.


----------



## bigdog11 (Jun 17, 2005)

Do you have a Zieneth adapter or just the regular nock holder?


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Zieneth adaptor works best,staight clamp slight offset with 1.5 Bohning X vanes.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

bigdog11 said:


> What kind of jig best fletches the small diameter X-10 Pro tour or Nano Pro? And do you use a strait or Helical clamp, Thanks for any imput.



Agreed on the Bitz with the Zenith Adapter...100%
I use about 1deg offset and the Helical clamp
AAE Max Vane - Shield cut


----------



## bigdog11 (Jun 17, 2005)

Has anyone tried the Bohning tower on any small shaft arrows?


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

bigdog11 said:


> Has anyone tried the Bohning tower on any small shaft arrows?


I have... with great success.

Little more drag than I like past 50M but for shorter range stuff it's MONEY!


----------

